# "Origins" - Solo Piano and Full Accompaniment Versions here



## Leogoldseed (May 11, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I am posting my latest work here, looking for some feedback. I pour my heart and soul in my work, and there's nothing more appreciated that well-intentioned, constructive critique or feedback, both positive or negative/constructive.

This is work inspired in the mysteries and greatness of the cosmos.

This is the second part, called Origins.

Here's the solo piano version:






Here's the version with full accompaniment:






I realize that some may say (due to the use of synthesizers) that this is not really classical, but it's really the closest I can file under, since I find the "new age" category rather insulting.

Thank you all.

Leo.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I wouldn't dare to criticise your playing, the only problem I have is : with the recording, uneasily watching, focus it more on your hands. It's going to fast from hand towards face vice versa .


----------



## Leogoldseed (May 11, 2015)

Pugg said:


> I wouldn't dare to criticise your playing, the only problem I have is : with the recording, uneasily watching, focus it more on your hands. It's going to fast from hand towards face vice versa .


Thanks again Pugg. Sometimes I feel like getting non-pop music promo videos right is a topic that probably belongs to esoterics such as discussing "the implied culture and philosophy behind squirrels' sign language", yet some other times seems like an important thing to discuss to make contemplative or more "art" music approachable by the general public. There's not much to see, but within what's out there, there are so many variations.

Take a look at these 2 clips. They both try to seem dignified and respectful, yet creative and having an agenda in addition to the music. I wonder which style is best, when the goal is to capture the attention of the potential target audience as effective as possible.










Some classical musicians today opt for no stylization, and simply shoot performances "as-is". I don't think I subscribe to that.

Wow, this can become a long topic. Thanks again for the feedback. MUCH appreciated.


----------

